# Belästigung durch Drücker und Spendensammler in der Fußgängerzone



## Pillefuß (11 Dezember 2011)

Es ist nicht ein Computerbetrug. Aber es geht darum, daß ich seit ca. 2 bis 3 Jahren bei uns in der Stadt kaum an einem Tag durch die Fußgängerzone gehen kann, ohne daß ich von Drückern, Spendensammlern und ähnliches belästigt werde. Diese Leute pirschen sich von der Seite an mich ran, gehen manchmal sehr nahe an meine Person heran oder laufen mir hinterher. Ich bin stark sehbehindert und muß mich höllisch darauf konzentrieren, wohin ich trete. Ich habe mich schon beim Ordnungsamt schriftlich beschwert. Ich weiß mir nur zu helfen, in dem ich dieses Volk lautstark anfauche, keine Beschimpfungen. Ich setze darauf, daß die Geschäftsleute drumherum sich beim Ordnungsamt beschweren. Diese Taktik scheint insofern zu wirken, daß diese Leute mich schnell wieder in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Heiko (11 Dezember 2011)

Das liegt auch mit an Deiner Stadtverwaltung. Die können eine Satzung erstellen, die aggressives Betteln u.ä. in der Fußgängerzone verbietet. Wenn das dann auch durchgesetzt wird, ist schnell Ruhe.


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2011)

Und da beißt sichs schon wieder ...


> Wenn das dann auch durchgesetzt wird, ist schnell Ruhe.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2011)

Auch ohne Satzung muss ein Drücker (wenn er kommerziell z.B. für Zeitschriftenwerbung arbeitet) auf jeden Fall eine Genehmigung durch das Ordnungsamt haben. Diese liegt meistens bei den Typen nicht vor. Polizei benachrichtigen und darauf drängen, dass die Beamten die Drücker nach der Genehmigung fragen.Wirkt i.d.R. Wunder. Du sollst mal sehen, wie schnell die Fersengeld geben. Aus gutem Grund.

Bei Spendensammlungen ist es etwas anderes, hier hängt es von der Satzung des Ordnungsamts ab.


----------



## Pillefuß (11 Dezember 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Auch ohne Satzung muss ein Drücker (wenn er kommerziell z.B. für Zeitschriftenwerbung arbeitet) auf jeden Fall eine Genehmigung durch das Ordnungsamt haben. Diese liegt meistens bei den Typen nicht vor. Polizei benachrichtigen und darauf drängen, dass die Beamten die Drücker nach der Genehmigung fragen.Wirkt i.d.R. Wunder. Du sollst mal sehen, wie schnell die Fersengeld geben. Aus gutem Grund.
> 
> Bei Spendensammlungen ist es etwas anderes, hier hängt es von der Satzung des Ordnungsamts ab.


 
Mir ist bekannt, daß bei uns Spendensammler ohne Genehmigung aufgegriffen wurden. Mich stört es nicht, wenn irgendwelche Bettler am Rande sitzen oder knien, kompliment wie man das den ganzen Tag aushält, aber sie laufen mir nicht vor die Füße. Oder es steht eine Frau vor dem Supermarkt und ruft wie ein Tonband zur Spende auf, stört mich nicht, eine Wohnung in der Fußgängerzone werde ich niemals mieten. Ich hatte schon so einen Verdacht, daß die Typen sich ihre Stände mit Sonnenschirm über mehrere Tage aufbauen und die Stadtverwaltung tut nichts oder gar verdient daran. Manchmal beobachte ich, wie Drückerfrauen mit premivfsten Mitteln Männer anlocken, das scheint aufzugehen. Mir würde es nie in den Gedanken kommen, darauf einzugehen. Z. Z. in der Weihnachtszeit sind bei uns die Rosenfrauen aus Osteuropa unterwegs. Die pirschen sich sehr eng an unsereins heran. Lt. Medien ist das ein bundesweites Problem.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Dezember 2011)

Pillefuß schrieb:


> Es ist nicht ein Computerbetrug.


Nein, einen Computerbetrug kann man hier nicht annehmen. Allein das Sammeln von Daten ist allenfalls eine Vorbereitungshandlung (zu was auch immer!). Verarbeitet nun jemand die Daten missbräuchlich, dann muss man erst einmal schaun, was hinten bei raus kommt. Die missbräuchliche Verarbeitung zu irgendwelchen ungültigen Verträgen ist entweder normaler Betrug oder z. B. Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten (im Rechtsverkehr). Computerbetrug scheidet aus, da die Verarbeitung keine Täuschungshandlung im Datenverarbeitungsprozeß hervor ruft - die Maschinen machen das, was sie sollen!


----------

